# [btrfs] mount di sottovolumi in fstab

## cloc3

ho inserito in fstab il mount di due sottovolumi appartenenti alla stessa partizione (/dev/sda2) con due linee di questo tipo:

```

/dev/sda2  /home  auto  subvolid=255,compress=lzo 0 0

/dev/sda2  /var/gentoo-var  auto subvolid=259,compress=lzo 0 0

```

se eseguo un mount -a da linea di comando, il mount funziona perfettamente.

invece, quando il mount è eseguito, nella fase di boot, dallo script di init localmount, per qualche ragione che mi sfugge, viene caricata solo la prima delle due righe, mentre la seconda fallisce con questo messaggio:

```

/dev/sda1 already mounted or /home busy

```

un facile workaround è aggiungere un comando mount -a in /etc/local.d, ma vorrei sapere se qualcuno è in grado di suggeririe qualcosa per comprendere e correggere questo comportamento.

----------

## pierino_89

sda1 è un errore di battitura o è davvero sda1?

----------

## cloc3

 *pierino_89 wrote:*   

> sda1 è un errore di battitura o è davvero sda1?

 

purtroppo sì.

è un errore di battuta.

lavoravo su una installazione provvisoriamente in modalità carattere e non usavo il taglia incolla.

confermo invece il comportamento.

----------

## pierino_89

Potresti provare a mettere una riga all'inizio del fstab e una al fondo? Dato che dice che il dispositivo è già montato o occupato, magari ha bisogno di una lieve attesa tra i due mount.

In alternativa potresti provare mettendo uno sleep dentro l'initscript, giusto per vedere se è quello il problema.

----------

## cloc3

 *pierino_89 wrote:*   

> Potresti provare a mettere una riga all'inizio del fstab e una al fondo? Dato che dice che il dispositivo è già montato o occupato, magari ha bisogno di una lieve attesa tra i due mount.
> 
> In alternativa potresti provare mettendo uno sleep dentro l'initscript, giusto per vedere se è quello il problema.

 

l'fstab contiene solo il mount della root (che oltre a tutto è superfluo) e i mount in btrfs.

l'initscript è quello di default, e chiama esplicitamente un mount -a.

è stranissimo che lo stesso comando funzioni in questo modo.

----------

## pierino_89

Ho trovato questo in giro: http://comments.gmane.org/gmane.comp.file-systems.btrfs/17517

Non mi sembra il tuo problema, ma dato che specifichi poche opzioni e usi "auto" potremmo scoprire che mount -a usa opzioni diverse per le due partizioni.

----------

## cloc3

orpo.

il tuo link sembrava chirurgico.

allora ho provato a marcare rw i miei mount per vedere se riuscivo a risolvere, ma senza fortuna.

----------

